# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Musei w Germanii

## Arminius

Rothenburg

----------


## Arminius

KT-04 i Mig-21

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо за фотографии! А какая там техника еще есть?

----------


## Arminius

dalsche MiG-21

----------


## Arminius

Monsun i MiG-23 BN

----------


## Arminius

malenkaja oschipka - sdjes MiG-23 BN

----------


## Arminius

Mi-2 i -14, MiG-17 i -19

----------


## Arminius

L-29, L-39 i KT-04

----------


## Arminius

Su-22 M4 i esho ras MiG-21

----------


## Arminius

Dwigateli ...

----------


## Arminius

Poslednaja technika is NNA / GDR, potom dalsche ...

----------


## Arminius

Samoleti "Bundeswehr", Bronco, F-104 ...

----------


## Arminius

poslednee dlja sewodnja
Fiat G-91 i F-86

----------


## Said

А техника ПВО есть в музее?

----------


## Arminius

njet, a drugie foto is drugie musei seldujet.

----------


## Arminius

MiG-17 i "Granit"

----------


## Arminius

"Granit" Date 17.July 2007

----------


## Arminius

segodnja w "Flugplatzmuseum Cottbus"

----------


## Arminius

djen "Oldtimer"

----------


## Arminius

Miliz itd.

----------


## Arminius

Tschaika, "Sapo" ...

----------


## Arminius

"Mossi" i Jeep

----------


## Arminius

Mi-8 i Mi-2

----------


## FLOGGER

> MiG-17 i "Granit"


А где стоит памятник с надписью "Слава советской авиации"?

----------


## Arminius

na aerodrom Grossenhain

----------


## FLOGGER

> na aerodrom Grossenhain


Приятная неожиданность. Не думал, что они сохранят такой памятник. Спасибо им за это.

----------


## Arminius

Grossenhain
Model aerodroma w sdanje "Granit".

----------


## Arminius

w "Granit 1"

----------


## Arminius

Milit&#228;rhistorisches Museum  der Bundeswehr Dresden
(woenno-istoritscheskii musee "bundeswehra")

----------


## Arminius

SG-38  -  Jak-18  -  MiG-21 F-13  -  F-104 i "Lance"

----------


## Arminius

"cold war"

----------


## Arminius

Borgheide - 30 km jugo-sapad. ot Berlina
odin is perwuich aerodroma w germanii
sdjes letal Hans Grade

----------


## Arminius

tosche w Borgheide

----------


## Arminius

kabina Il-18, , w gode 2008

----------


## Arminius

"gora" Gollenberg
50 km sew.-sapadn. ot Berlina
sdjes letal i pogib Otto Lilienthal

----------


## Arminius

Il-62 Lady "Agnes"

----------


## Arminius

Il-14P
proiswodil w GDR / Dresden
segodnja hedaleko ot gorda Reichenbach

----------


## FLOGGER

> SG-38  -  Jak-18  -  MiG-21 F-13  -  F-104 i "Lance"


21-й здесь  просто в великолепном состоянии, я восхищен. А ЯК-18А у нас, по-моему, вообще нигде не сохранился. Музей-просто нет слов!

----------


## Arminius

na aerodrome Finow

----------


## Arminius

MiG-23 BN i MiG-23 S

----------


## Arminius

Kabina Tu-134

----------


## Arminius

Tu-134 i MiG-23 UB

----------


## Arminius

An-2 i Jak-52

----------


## Arminius

MiG-21, Il-14 i Krug

----------


## Arminius

.........Jak-27 ili -28?

----------


## Arminius

..."Morawa"

----------


## Arminius

L-29, M-18A Dromedar, Z-37

----------


## Любомирский

Як-28. И кабины, видать, целые. Интересные фото,спасибо.

----------


## FLOGGER

> .........Jak-27 ili -28?


Конечно, это ЯК-28Р. Если можно, хотелось бы эмблему с правой мотогондолы поконкретнее, покрупнее. И еще вопрос по окраске: он покрашен без пятен? Просто ровно зеленый? Или все выцвело и сравнялось?

----------


## Arminius

esho ras Finow, Jak-28R

----------


## Arminius

HFB-320 HAnsaJet i PTB (dlja MiG-25?)

----------


## Arminius

Templin 1997 Su-7U

----------


## Arminius

Beelitz 1996
Su-7 i MiG-23

----------


## Arminius

Dessau (gdje bil Junkers) Sept. 1998
MiG-21UM, MiG-23MF, Su-22M4 / UM3K, MiG-15 Uti

----------


## Arminius

Jak-27 i Kruk

----------


## Arminius

Firma Aerotec na aerodrome Rothenburg
Sept. 1998
MiG-23, Su-22M4, Mi-2 / -14, L-39

----------


## Arminius

w musee Rothenburg
Mi-14PL i Su-22M4

----------


## Arminius

Bad Oyenhausen (1999-Fewral)
MiG-21 "Phantasia"
MiG-21 "Akula"
Mi-8S

----------


## Arminius

Su-22, MiG-23, L-39

----------


## Arminius

Ne w musee - na aerodrome Berlin-Sch&#246;nefeld (SXF)
18.03.1999

----------


## Arminius

i Tu-134A-3

----------


## Arminius

Museum Technik und Verkehr, Berlin

----------


## Arminius

Flettner, Horten i.t.d.

----------


## Arminius

Arado, Me-108, -109, -110

----------


## Arminius

Dwigateli, Fiesler, G-86K

----------


## alexvolf

> Dwigateli, Fiesler, G-86K


 Уважаемый Arminius
На первом фото №1 Dwigateli если не ошибаюсь показан двигатель Junkers
Jumo 202-13А.Вопрос- другие двигатели того же периода представлены
в экспозиции музея?

----------


## Arminius

Eto Jumo 210 G (Ju-87)

----------


## Arminius

DB 605 D (Me-109 G2)

----------


## Arminius

Jumo 213 A1 (Tank Ta-152)

----------


## Arminius

Rolls-Royce Griffin (Mustang) i ....??

----------


## Arminius

Arado i Walter-dwigatjel (Me-163)

----------


## alexvolf

> Arado i Walter-dwigatjel (Me-163)


Уважаемый Arminius
Огромное спасибо за прекрасные фото.

----------


## Arminius

Musee nemezkogo WWS w Berlin-Gatow

----------


## Arminius

odin is perwuje

----------


## Arminius

Fokker E-III

----------


## Arminius

Fokker D-VII

----------


## Arminius

Fokker Dr-1

----------


## Arminius

a he totschno snaju kakoi typ

----------


## Arminius

....WW-II
poslednee foto - eto dwigatjel Jumo 211 B/D (Ju-88.-87)

----------


## Arminius

Me-109 i Me -163

----------


## Arminius

wremja posle WW-2
Jak-11 ot NNA
i F-86 WWS FRG

----------


## Arminius

MiG-15Uti i MiG-21

----------


## Arminius

F-104 i Tornado

----------


## Arminius

letnoe pole musee Berlin-Gatow

----------


## Arminius

MiG-15     F-84     F-86

----------


## Arminius

MiG-17     F-86K

----------


## Arminius

MiG-21     F-104

----------


## Arminius

RF-84     RF-4

----------


## Arminius

Il-28     Caberra

----------


## Arminius

L-29     L-39     T-33

----------


## Arminius

Lightning     Hunter

----------


## Arminius

Fiat   G-91

----------


## Arminius

MiG-23 UB MF BN

----------


## Arminius

Su-20     Su-22

----------


## Arminius

HFB 320 Hansa Jet

----------


## Arminius

Gannet     Sea-Hawk

----------


## Arminius

Mi-4  Mi-8 S  Mi-8   Mi-9  Mi-24

----------


## Arminius

"letajushi banana"     Bo-105     UH-1

----------


## Arminius

Harrier   Mirage   Noratlas   An-26   Super Mystere

----------


## Arminius

Atlantic     OV-10 Bronco

----------


## Arminius

posledne foto - nje snaju schto eto - "glawkom"??

----------


## Arminius

Nike Hercules

----------


## Arminius

Hawk   S-75   S-125   S-200

----------


## Arminius

................

----------


## Arminius

radiotechnitschkaja woiska

----------


## Arminius

"W&#252;rzburg Riese"

----------


## Arminius

wuistawka 50 let "Luftwaffe"

----------


## Arminius

i poslednee Foto is Gatow

----------


## Д.Срибный

Очень интересно! большое спасибо за фотографии!

----------


## Arminius

50 лет начало серийное производство MiG-21
Особая выставка
Berlin-Gatow

----------


## Arminius

...........................

----------


## Arminius

R11F-2S-300     RP-21       .....

----------


## Arminius

Ракеты Классный воздух-воздух, НУРС С-5, пушек

----------


## Arminius

во многих странах в употреблении
красного цвета - производство из СССР и Чехия
желто - производство из Китая
синим цветом - тест самолетов добычи

----------


## Arminius

.......................

----------


## Arminius

MiG-21 F-13

----------


## Arminius

MiG-21 SPS       MiG-21 M

----------


## Arminius

MiG-21  MF

----------


## Arminius

MiG-21  UM

----------


## Arminius

MiG-21 bis

----------


## An-Z

Cпасибо! Хорошая коллекция МиГ-21-х!




> во многих странах в употреблении
> красного цвета - производство из СССР и Чехия
> желто - производство из Китая
> синим цветом - тест самолетов добычи


Синим цветом можно ещё пометить Израиль, там тоже испытывались МиГ-21

----------


## Grimm_brother

> Синим цветом можно ещё пометить Израиль, там тоже испытывались МиГ-21


А там всё отмечено  :Wink:

----------


## An-Z

:Biggrin:  блин, не разглядел!

----------


## Arminius

"летучий музей" на аэродроме Grossenhain
An-2
B&#246;lkow 207

----------


## Arminius

Bleriot     B&#252;cker 131      DeHavilland Rapide

----------


## Arminius

Harvard T-6     Morane Saulnier Storch

----------


## Arminius

Klemm 25 год выпуска 1929
Klemm 35 год выпуска 1939

----------


## Arminius

Новостройка "триплан"
Piper PA 18

----------


## Arminius

Stampe SV4

----------


## Arminius

Обход о территории аэродрома.
Настенные фрески об истории аэродрома

----------


## Arminius

Здание на летном поле

----------


## Arminius

воздушное сообщение

----------


## Arminius

в    ангаре

----------


## Arminius

.......................

----------


## Arminius

последние картины из ангара

----------


## Холостяк

Хорошие фотографии!

----------


## Arminius

Спасибо, следующие фотографии будут следовать.

----------


## Arminius

Обход музеем в аэродроме Коттбус. В этом музее я провожу часть моего свободного времени.

----------


## Arminius

Музей занимается историей авиации в регионе "Лаузиц".

----------


## Arminius

Находки времен II мировой войны в нашем регионе.
Fw-190, як-9 и ил-2

----------


## Arminius

Fw-190
Обломки в открытой территории происходят от аэродрома "Финстервальде".

----------


## Arminius

An-2, An-14, Alouette, Z-37, PZL-106A Kruk

----------


## Arminius

в нашем баре

----------


## Arminius

Mи-2 (16. Воздушная армия)
в употреблении в 1982-88 на аэродроме "Эберсвальд" с номером " 02"
после этого в 1988-89 оставлено на аэродроме "угол трапезы" с номером " 32"
и Mи-2 (нна)

----------


## Arminius

Mи-4, Mи-8, Mи-9, Mи-24,

----------


## Arminius

L-29, MiG-17

----------


## Arminius

MiG-21 US, MF, bis

----------


## Arminius

MiG-23 UB       Su-22 UM-3K

----------


## Arminius

Взгляд к нашей великолепной вещи - Su-22 M4.

----------


## Arminius

И здесь во всей красоте.

----------


## Arminius

В реставрационной области.

----------


## Arminius

Наш актуальный проект - як-11.

----------


## Arminius

Остатки превращенного в лом як-28.
и т.д.

----------


## Arminius

Радиолокатор и приводы
И конец для сегодня.

----------


## Холостяк

А Вы были в музее в Мерзебурге? 
http://www.luftfahrt-technik-museum.de/
http://www.aviationmuseum.eu/World/E...hnikmuseum.htm
Вот фотография с Гугла, там видно, что возле ангара сделали экспозицию авиационной техники. 

Потом на аэродроме в Фалькенберге проводят какие-то авиационные праздники. Там даже аэродром функционирует...
Вот фото...

----------


## Arminius

Да. Картины из Мерзебурга из этого будут следовать. Когда-нибудь.

----------


## FLOGGER

> MiG-21 US, MF, bis


А чегой-то у него под пузом? (фото 4)

----------


## Arminius

Мешающий контейнер спс-141

----------


## alexvolf

> Да. Картины из Мерзебурга из этого будут следовать. Когда-нибудь.



Уважаемый Arminius
Спасибо.Прекрасные фото,судя по которым- великолепный музей с отлично сохраненными экспонатами.

----------


## Arminius

По-новому прибыл в музее на аэродроме Коттбус.
MiG-21 F-13
Первые работы к реставрации сразу выводятся.

----------


## F378

> Мешающий контейнер спс-141


кажись это не спс-141 называется ...

----------


## FLOGGER

Похоже, у них 21-х поболе, чем у нас будет в музеях. А состояние аэроплана, я уверен, будет близко к идеальному.

----------


## игорь

> кажись это не спс-141 называется ...


мне кажется что СПС -141 (Сирень)-это то ,что висит под Су-22 М4

а на МиГ-скорее всего более раннее изделие-Герань

----------


## cumulus

Эээээх ребятки !  "Герань" или "Сирень" , как по мне, не столь уж важно.
Вы посмотрите сколько у них музеев .... и каких !!! 
Вот любопытно за какие деньги их содержат ? 
Сдается мне - цветной металл в их краях сдавать не принято...
Может и у нас запретить ????

----------


## F378

нафик им цветмет если они его покупают в бывшем союзе , недорого .

----------


## C-22

Под фюзеляжем МиГ-21 контейнер СМ-1 с помеховой станцией СПС-141Е и двумя АСО-2И-Е7Р

----------


## Шарфюрер

Первый раз вижу такую подвеску Р-60 на 21-х. Обычно такие на 23-х были

----------


## F378

видно что подвеска на фото симпровизирована. хотя последние модификации миг-21 могли носить р-60 , не знаю только по одной или на сдвоенном АПУ?

----------


## FLOGGER

На одноместной, в основном. На БИСах. Но, вот, есть и такое фото. Не знаю, насколько это правильно,  может только для показа?

----------


## Шарфюрер

> На одноместной, в основном. На БИСах. Но, вот, есть и такое фото. Не знаю, насколько это правильно,  может только для показа?


А в чем собственно проблема-то сдвоенный подцепить? Отсутствие нужных разъемов? 

Я кстати, вроде 31-й с такой подвеской видел.

----------


## FLOGGER

На 31-ом, да, это штатная подвеска, спаренная АПУ. На 21-м -не знаю.

----------


## Snake

Technik museum SPEYER.

----------


## Snake

Продолжение...

----------


## Snake

Ещё немного...

----------


## Snake

Завершаю  :Smile:

----------


## Snake

И на последок вкусное - Буран

----------


## Arminius

Музей на аэродроме Коттбус
Реставрация МиГ-21 Ф-13 дальше проводится.

----------


## Arminius

Весной двигател устанавливается.
Быть этим Р-11Ф-300.

----------


## FLOGGER

> И на последок вкусное - Буран


Это тот "Буран", который у нас таскали на Салоны несколько раз, и стоял он там немытый, грязный, и явно никому не нужный? Или это другой?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Музей на аэродроме Коттбус
> Реставрация МиГ-21 Ф-13 дальше проводится.


Интересные, конечно, фото, но, сдается мне, что резкости нет. Вообще, пользуясь случаем, хочу попросить уважаемого Arminius'а поподробнее отснять машину, даже разобранную, это еще интереснее. И, если есть возможность, сфотографировать 28 шпангоут точно в план. Чтоб было понятнее-это стыковочный шпангоут, по которому, как раз, и расстыкован самолет. Очень интересует форма этого шпангоута. А, если есть возможность, измерить его вертикальный и гоизонтальный диаметр и выложить их здесь-вообще было бы великолепно!

----------


## Arminius

Сначала коррекцию.
Это не МиГ-21 Ф-13 отделяют МиГ-21 ФР-13.
Построено в 1971 в Чехии.
Назначение: Разведчик
тактический номер: 1015

----------


## Arminius

дальше в обходе

----------


## Arminius

.................

----------


## Arminius

Продолжение обхода

----------


## Arminius

28 шпангоут вертикальный и гоизонтальный диаметр
габарит (внутри) снаружи

----------


## Arminius

Боковое весло
Стабилизаторы
Присоединения для разведывательного контейнера

----------


## Arminius

и теперь внутрь

----------


## Arminius

И наконец в кабину.

----------


## Arminius

Дальнейший проект в реставрации.

----------


## Arminius

истребитель- Бомбардировщик МиГ-17 Ф

----------


## Arminius

Когда-нибудь она также реставрируется - МиГ-15 ути.

----------


## FLOGGER

Arminius, огромное тебе спасибо за все фото, особенно за фото 28-го шпангоута, да еще и с размерами!!! Не ожидал, что так быстро это получится. Премного благодарен, большое спасибо!
P.S. У него действительно в обозначении была буква "Р"? (21Ф*Р*-13)?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Когда-нибудь она также реставрируется - МиГ-15 ути.


На первом снимке крыло, по-моему, от МИГ-17, а не МИГ-15УТИ.

----------


## Arminius

> На первом снимке крыло, по-моему, от МИГ-17, а не МИГ-15УТИ.


Да, там я сделал ошибку.

----------


## Arminius

> Arminius, огромное тебе спасибо за все фото, особенно за фото 28-го шпангоута, да еще и с размерами!!! Не ожидал, что так быстро это получится. Премного благодарен, большое спасибо!
> P.S. У него действительно в обозначении была буква "Р"? (21Ф*Р*-13)?


Чешское наименование для разработки собственного образца 
Р для Разведчик на основе Ф-13

----------


## Arminius

венно техническая коллекция исследований
Кобленц на Рейне

----------


## Arminius

МиГ-21 и МиГ-23 БН  ВВС-ПВО  ННА  ГДР

----------


## Arminius

дальше с  МиГ-23 БН

----------


## Arminius

Вооружение самолета

----------


## Arminius

....................

----------


## Arminius

F-104 CCV  и  VAK-191 B

----------


## Arminius

Mirage   Fiat G-91   Alpha Jet

----------


## Arminius

Следующее посещение идет в музей в Hermeskeil. Коллекция "Junior".
Это одна из самых прекрасных коллекций.
И это была чудная фото-погода.

----------


## FLOGGER

А нельзя ли поподробнее отснять РС-2УС? А то у нас я не встречал хороших снимков этой ракеты.

----------


## Arminius

У меня нет, к сожалению, лучших фотографий.

----------


## Arminius

Hermeskeil: Коллекция "Junior"
MiG-15, -17, - 21

----------


## Arminius

дальше с MiG-21

----------


## Arminius

MiG-23 MF, ML, BN

----------


## Arminius

Antonow + Iljuschin

----------


## Arminius

Вертолет Mи и Ka

----------


## Arminius

дальше с вертолетами

----------


## Arminius

последние вертолеты и Tu-134 A

----------


## Arminius

Последние фотографии для сегодня.
Должен ли я также показывать другие (западные) типы?

----------


## Snake

> Это тот "Буран", который у нас таскали на Салоны несколько раз, и стоял он там немытый, грязный, и явно никому не нужный? Или это другой?


Это БТС-002, он с 1999г кочевал по заграницам, пока не оказался в 2008 году в Германии. Больше ничего незнаю  :Smile:   Может в интеренете где-то есть более подробная информация

----------


## Arminius

Коллекция фамилия Hetze в деревне C&#228;mmerswalde.
МиГ-21 СПС/К сдавалась в эксплуатацию 05 января 1968.
С 10 апреля 1968 она применялась в иап-8 (Marxwalde), начиная с 19 апреля 1975 в иап-1 (Cottbus).

----------


## Arminius

Ил-14 "DM-SAB" INTERFLUG.
Произведен как 2. самолета серии в Дрездене.

----------


## Arminius

В кабине Ил-14.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Коллекция фамилия Hetze в деревне C&#228;mmerswalde.


Господи, это просто чудеса какие-то: коллекция... семья... деревня... Вот уж чего не ожидал.

----------


## Arminius

МиГ-21 Ф-13  спарка

----------


## F378

> МиГ-21 Ф-13  спарка



шутишь ?   :Smile:

----------


## Arminius

да, само собой разумеется

----------


## Arminius

Музей Коттбуса
Взгляд в реставрационный зал.

----------


## Arminius

Музей в аэродроме Коттбус

----------


## Arminius

Реставрация МиГ-21Ф-13 продвигается.

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо за интересные фото. А ниши шасси и люки были покрашены в зеленый цвет во время реставрации или так было изначально? Это самолет производства ЧССР?

----------


## Arminius

Да, это самолет производства ЧССР.
Первоначально цвет был средний - серо.
В конце времени использования цвет был зелен.
Реставрация происходит после оригинала.

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо за ответ. Жду новых фотографий. Есть ли у Вас возможность делать измерения некоторых элементов на самолете? Очень интересует толщина крыла в месте ниши шасси, ну, и некоторые другие места.

----------


## Arminius

Она стоит снова на собственных "ногах".
Я, к сожалению, не мог измерять массу.

----------


## радист

Люди в Коттбусе не только занимаются реставрацией старых самолетов - они создают и совершенные новинки!  :Eek:  :Eek: 
Arminius - можешь их фотографии здесь показать?

----------


## Arminius

При реставрации может прибывать также однажды несколько кувырком. :Rolleyes:

----------


## радист

@Arminius - danke!

----------


## FLOGGER

А почему они такие белые?

----------


## радист

Я узнал у товарищей в Коттбус.
Хвостовая часть МиГ-17 уже приготовлена к оканчательной окраске, белый цвет - это подшерсток (грунтовка) (как правильнее?). Носовая часить еще под реконструкцией.

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо за ответ. Не думал, что грунтовка белая. Точнее, что она вообще есть. Думал, лак идет по металлу.
 P.S.Все же жаль, что нельзя измерить толщину (или высоту) крыла в районе ниши шасси. А, может, кто из москвичей на Ходынке может это сделать?

----------


## Arminius

Несколько новых фотографий из музея аэродрома Коттбуса.

----------


## Arminius

Реставрация МиГ-21 Ф-13

----------


## Arminius

Реставрация конечной планки в стабилизаторе

----------


## Arminius

Реставрация МиГ-17

----------


## Arminius

Сиденье для МиГ-17. 
Деталь в воздушном дефлекторе катапультные сидения.
Вариант окраски МиГ-17  после окончания реставрации.

----------


## Arminius

Реставрация Як-11 номеров 98.
Через один месяц она должна стоять на выставке.

----------


## Arminius

передняя кабина

----------


## Arminius

задняя кабина

----------


## FLOGGER

> Реставрация конечной планки в стабилизаторе


"Конечная планка в стабилизаторе" называется "нож".

----------


## Arminius

Новости в музее аэродрома Коттбуса

Як-11, год выпуска 1954.
После многолетней реставрации самолет закончен.
Теперь она стоит на выставке.

По-новому на выставке также:
МиГ-21 ПФМ "821" и 

МиГ-23 МФ "584"

----------


## Arminius

Я забыл фотографии.
Извинение, пожалуйста.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Новости в музее аэродрома Коттбуса


Замечательно, просто слов нет!  
Но, почему же в России такое ужасное отношение к истории авиации???

----------


## An-Z

> Новости в музее аэродрома Коттбуса
> ....


Отличные новости, отличная работа, спасибо!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Замечательно, просто слов нет!  
> Но, почему же в России такое ужасное отношение к истории авиации???


Разве только к истории авиации? А к людям?
P.S. 821-это не ПФМ, а ПФ.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Разве только к истории авиации? А к людям?


Про людей я вообще молчу!

----------


## FLOGGER

Благодарю за понимание.

----------


## радист

> ...
> 
> P.S. 821-это не ПФМ, а ПФ.


Вы в принципе правы, но ...
В ВВС ННА поступили ПФ (Изд. 76) а потом была зделана модификация РП-21 и в ВВС ННА в еденичном порядке эти самолеты стали назвать ПФМ, значит это в принципе "внутренное" обосначение. За то, когда поступили действительные ПФМ (Изд. 94), их назвали СПС.
Во время ННА это было принято без сомнения - сегодня соответствующие стороники зерезно спорят по этому поводу. Все ровно что предподчитаешь - Изд. 76 всегда однозначно и правильно.

----------


## RA3DCS

> После многолетней реставрации самолет закончен.


Возвращаясь к теме, реставрации авиатехники.
Очень хотелось бы узнать у реставраторов такой вопрос:
Как им удается отвернуть все винты на лючках и агрегатах самолетов, которые простояли под открытым небом более 30 лет. Как правило, стальные болты проржавели настолько, что отвернуть их все, просто не получается, при всем желании и старании. Когда техника эксплуатируется, все эти лючки и винты периодически (при выполнении регламентных работ) отворачиваются и заворачиваются и особых проблем тут не возникает. Другое дело, когда самолет стоит без движения несколько десятков лет. Я конечно понимаю, что в Германии отношение к авиатехнике совсем другое чем у нас, но скорее всего на реставрацию приходят борта основательно тронутые коррозией. Хотелось бы узнать секрет реставрационного искусства!

----------


## FLOGGER

Есть современные ср-ва, такие, как "жидкий ключ", а есть и старые способы, такие, как, например, плюхнуть АМГ или керосин. Помогает.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Есть современные ср-ва, такие, как "жидкий ключ", а есть и старые способы, такие, как, например, плюхнуть АМГ или керосин. Помогает.


Пробовали! Помогает. Но плохо!!! Этими средствами открутить все винты не выходит. А сами понимаете, если осталось 3-5 винтов не отвернутых на лючке вскрыть, то его все равно невозможно.

----------


## Arminius

Выставка космического полета в деревню Morgenr&#246;the-Rautenkranz.
В этом месте рожден Зигмунд Джен, первый немец  в космосе.
На МиГ-21 Ф-13 он летал когда-то в ИАП-8.
Модели спутников и ракет.
Модуль тренировки станции МИР.

----------


## Arminius

Выбор выставленных космических скафандров.

----------


## FLOGGER

По-русски его фамилию писали как "Йен". А вообще, музей прекрасный, тем более, это в небольшом городе, в "деревне". А кто модели делал?
P.S.Интересно, как выглядит у нас музей Ю. А. Гагарина на его родине?

----------


## Холостяк

Ура!!! Мне удалось выкроить время и завернуть по дорожке в "дом" 6 Гвардейской ИАД в Мерзебурге, где сейчас расположен авиационный музей!!!! Классно! Нафоткал...., так что скоро поделюсь радостью!

ПС.Создал отдельную ветку....

----------


## Arminius

Музей аэродрома Коттбуса
Реставрация немецких бомб упражнения
По-новому на выставке - Fiat G-91 R/3

----------


## Arminius

МиГ-21 в реставрации
МиГ-17 подготавливается для окраски.

----------


## радист

2 недели назад несколько энтузиастов встретрлис в авиационном музейе в Коттбус. Это были бывшие Унтерофицеры и офицеры ИАС (в основном радисты). Я по делам, к сожалению, отсутсвовал, но мой хроший друг Axel не только организовал это мероприятие но для увековечивания и много снимал. Он дал мне добро, показать здесь несколько фотографией.

Вот он сам, объект над которым работали: МиГ-21бис изделие «75А», бортовой номер 848,  общий налет 957ч.

----------


## радист

Начали, конечно, с проверкой инструментов.

----------


## радист

Снимали все оборулование из передного люка...

----------


## радист

... и представили на показ.

----------


## радист

Раскопали до дна.

----------


## радист

Потом все чистили и поставили опять на свое место.

----------


## радист

Вечерное настроение у стоянки вертолетов музейя.

----------


## радист

Все под надешной защитой зенитных ракетчиков.

Ещо раз спасибо Axel за организацию и за снимок!

----------


## Arminius

Посещение в Авиация-техническом музее в Рехлин.
С 1917 по 1945 было здесь место испытания немецкой военной авиации.
Затем был здесь до 1993 гарнизон советский / русским вооруженным силам.
В открытой территории стоят:
Су-22, МиГ-21, Ми-8, МиГ-23, Части Ил-2, Ц-37.

----------


## Arminius

Машина типа "Вартбург", используемый на аеродроме Шенефельд.
На судоверфи в Рехлин тоже производились в  трал морских мин.
В помещениях выставки стоят двигателъи, например Р 11 и Р 25.

----------


## Arminius

Гондола моторов самолета Сиебел 204.
Копия самолета  Tанк Ta-154 в масштабе 1:1.

----------


## Arminius

Копия самолета Юнкерс Ф-13 в масштабе 1:1.

----------


## Arminius

Копия самолета Me-262 в масштабе 1:1 при применении нескольких оригинальных частей.

----------


## Arminius

Воспоминания о времени по-советски / русский гарнизон. Аэродром Лерц находился на удалении только немногих км.

----------


## Arminius

Остатки бывшего гарнизона Рехлин.
Здание квартиры, больница, дом культуры.

----------


## Arminius

Поблизости на аэродроме Лерц также музей.
Мы посещаем это одинаково с.
Здесь стоит Брегует "Атлантик" ,ПЦЛ-104 "Вилга", МиГ-21У...

----------


## Arminius

МиГ-17, Ми-8, Фиат Г-91, Учебный самолет Люфтганзы

----------


## Arminius

Теперь мы идем в здание с помещениями выставки.
Там в том числе:
Части кокпита Me-262, Ю-87, радиоустановка самолета, катапультируемые сидения и оружие самолета.

----------


## Arminius

К истории использования аэродрома советский / русского летчика имеется только мало.

----------


## Arminius

Теперь мы идем к летному полю.

----------


## Arminius

Как раз маленький праздник происходит.

----------


## An-Z

Спасибо за интересную фотосессию! Приятно, что аэродром живёт!

----------


## Arminius

Последние фотографии прогулки к музеям в Рехлин и Лерц.

----------


## Arminius

в реставрационном отделении в авиационном музейе в Коттбус
...и на внешней выставке

----------


## Arminius

................

----------


## FLOGGER

> в реставрационном отделении в авиационном музейе в Коттбус


Обалдеть! Состояние самолетов отличное! Все сохранили, в отличие от некоторых. Искренне желаю этим ребятам успехов, пусть у них все получится!
 Arminius, большое спасибо!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Обалдеть! Состояние самолетов отличное! Все сохранили, в отличие от некоторых.


Это Вы верно заметили! У некоторых такого быть практически не может. Поразительно, все оборудование, все трубопроводы восстановлены!!!

----------


## Arminius

Музей аэродрома Коттбуса получил следующий одолженный на выставке предмет искусства музея военной авиации Берлин-Гатов.

----------


## Arminius

Здесь фоторепортаж о монтаже самолета ф-86ф.

----------


## Arminius

Еще самолет полностью не смонтирован. Но выглядит уже очень хорошим.

----------


## Arminius

Як-11
Пропеллер из металла терпел кое-что зимой.
Теперь он обменивается на пропеллер из металла.

----------


## Arminius

Еще 2 фотографии Су-22М4.
МиГ-17 мешает кое-чему  :Wink:

----------


## Arminius

По прошествии долгого времени я посетил вновь музей на аэродроме Ротенбург.

----------


## Arminius

Здесь до 1990 было расположено полка для образования летчиков-истребителей (ННА ГДР).

----------


## Arminius

...............

----------


## Arminius

Вооружение самолета и прицели (АСП-5НО; С-17; HSP-3ENMU)

----------


## Arminius

Техника аэрофотоснимка и катапультируемые сидения

----------


## Arminius

Авиационные двигатели АЛ -21Ф3; Р11Ф2С-300; Р-35-300, РД-9Б (также установлено в пассажирском самолете Бааде-152), РД-33, ВК-1Ф.

----------


## Arminius

Авиационные двигатели - 2
М-701 (Л-29), J76-GE-11A (F-104), Марборе-II (Фауга-Магистер 170), ТВ-2-117 и ТВ3-117 (Ми-8, -14, -17, -24), ГТД-350 (Ми-2), Р-Р Мерлин 28 (Ланкстер), АШ-62ИР

----------


## Arminius

И к окончанию фотографию "Вилга".
Этот самолет не стоит в музее.
Это применялось к стартуют от планеров к Немецкому чемпионату для парусного высшего пилотажа на аэродроме Ротенбург.

----------


## FLOGGER

Отличный музей, интересные экспонаты! Спасибо за снимки.

----------


## Холостяк

С интересом посмотрел!

----------


## Arminius

Обход отделением "авиации" в музее для техники и движения в Берлине.

----------


## Arminius

Обширная выставка для авиационные двигатели:
Argus As 1 (Jeannin Monoplan Typ A)
Argus As 8 (Albartros L 101)
BMW VI 7,3 Z ((Heinkel He 5e)
BMW 003 (He-162)  Pratt & Withney JT-1 (B-707, B-52)
Deimler D II (Albatros B IIa)
DB 605 D ( (Me 109, Me 110)
Goebel Go III(Pfalz D.VIII)
Jumo 205 (Ju 86, представление 2 сторон)

----------


## Arminius

Jumo 210 G (Ju 87)
Maybach Mb IV a (Staken R.XIV)
Renault R12S (Siebel 204D)
Rolls-Royce
Siemens & Halske Sh 5 (Udet U5)

----------


## Arminius

Lilienthal
Halberstadt CIS I
Jennin Stahltaube
Bremen
Udet U10
Halberstadt Cl.IV
Klemm 25
Klemm 35

----------


## Arminius

Arado 96
Arado 79
B&#252;cker B&#252;-181 Bestmann
Il-2
Ju-52
Me 109
Me 110
Ju 88, Fieseler Fi 156 Storch, Me 109

----------


## Arminius

ЗРК Rheinmetall-Borsig "Rheintochter 1"
ЗРК Henschel Hs 117 "Schmetterling" (бабочка)
V1, Hs 117
Fieseler Fi-103 (V1)
Henschel, направленная бомба
РЛС FumG 41T "Mannheim"
Horten Ho II L "Habicht" (ястреб)

----------


## Arminius

NC 702 "Martinet"
Nord 1002
МиГ-15
North American (Fiat) F-86K
Cessna 172, заводской номер 717202037
Самолет высаживается в 28.05.1987 на Красной Площади в Москве.
За рулем Матиаса Руста.
В течение 16 дней это летало над Исландией - Финляндия в СССР.

----------


## Arminius

Музей аэродрома Коттбуса
Теперь "красота" накрашена почти в состоянии готовности.

----------


## Холостяк

КрасавчеГ!

----------


## Arminius

Новый экспонат в музее аэродрома Коттбуса.
МиГ-23БН

----------


## FLOGGER

Arminius, а почему крыло разбито, да еще и с обеих сторон?

----------


## радист

> Arminius, а почему крыло разбито, да еще и с обеих сторон?


Внешьные панели крыла снимали для перевоски и только что поставили на место.

----------


## Arminius

На выходные я предпринял маленький круговой полет.
В том числе также над аэродромом Коттбус и наш музей.

----------


## Arminius

Наши МиГ-23 МФ и БН получили несколько внешних грузов.

----------


## Arminius

Для отреставрированного МиГ-17 имеется специально обход.

----------


## Arminius

Она получала специальную лакировку, чтобы она была лучше защищена против погоды.

----------


## Arminius

.......................

----------


## Холостяк

> На выходные я предпринял маленький круговой полет.
> В том числе также над аэродромом Коттбус и наш музей.


Красота!

----------


## Arminius

МиГ-17Ф стоит теперь на выставке.

----------


## An-Z

Отлично выглядит! Я бы сказал, новее нового! Молодцы!

----------


## Arminius

После того, как реставрация МиГ-17Ф закончен, продолжается теперь при работах над МиГ-21Ф-13.

----------


## FLOGGER

Очень здорово, я восхищен!

----------


## Arminius

В городе Коттбусе мероприятие происходило: "Ночью творческих голов".
Наш музей также открылся ночью.
Обломки самолета ФВ-190, Фиат Г-91, Як-11, ПЦЛ "Крук", Ми-8 ТБ, Ми-24, МиГ-17 и МиГ-17 Ф.

----------


## Arminius

Посетители могли посещать также отделение реставраций: МиГ-21 Ф-13 и планер "Пират".
Дальше с: МиГ-21 СПС, МиГ-23 БН, МиГ-23 МФ, МиГ-23 УБ

----------


## Arminius

И, наконец, также наш Су-22 М4 и Су-22 УМ3К.

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо за замечательные снимки!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Очень здорово, я восхищен!


Да, действительно восхищаться есть чем!!!!
К сожалению ни один наш музей не может похвастаться тем же!
Армин, спасибо большое за фотографии!

----------


## FLOGGER

> К сожалению ни один наш музей не может похвастаться тем же!


Абсолютно согласен.

----------


## Arminius

Музей аэродрома Коттбуса
По-новому в нашем музее:
Т-33 и Ф-84Ф (недостающие части дополняются еще)

----------


## Arminius

Интересная модель разреза: воздухозаборник МиГ-23.
И новое задание - реставрация крыло Ан-2.

----------


## Arminius

И еще новое, большое задание: реставрация наших МиГ-15 УТИ.

----------


## Arminius

Из года в год - это время для посещения в музее военной авиации в Берлине (Гатов).

----------


## Arminius

"Ганнет", Л-39, Л-29 и "Лигнинг"

----------


## Arminius

Ф-86К, "Бронко", Фиат Г-91 "Гина", ф-84, РФ-84,  Ф-86, ХФБ-320

----------


## Arminius

Бо-105, Ми-8С, УХ-1Д, Ан-26, Боеинг "Банан", "Трансалл", "Норатлас"

----------


## Arminius

"Харриер", Навкер "Хунтер", "Сеа Хавк", Мираге III, "Мистере"

----------


## Arminius

ЗРК "Хавк", ЗРК "Роланд", ЭРК "Нева",
1 Л 22 (НРЦ-4П) "Парол"
КРТП-86 "Тамара"
И взгляд в здание управления полетом.

----------


## Антон

Arminius,а у вас есть возможно деталь отфотографировать кабины Су17,Миг-23/27?

----------


## Arminius

В нашем музее, в Коттбусе, это без проблем возможно.
У нас есть Су-22М4, Су-22УМ3К, МиГ-23УБ, МиГ-23МФ и МиГ23БН.

----------


## An-Z

> В нашем музее, в Коттбусе, это без проблем возможно.
> У нас есть Су-22М4, Су-22УМ3К, МиГ-23УБ, МиГ-23МФ и МиГ23БН.


У вас шикарная коллекция!! а если возможно пофотографировать в кабинах - надо собираться на экскурсию!

----------


## Arminius

Посещение на аэродроме Мерзебург.
Когда-то был здесь 85. ГИАП располагается.

----------


## Arminius

Здесь имеется также музей.
Ил-14, Ил-62, Ту-134, Ми-8

----------


## Arminius

Ф-104, Г-91, РФ-84

----------


## Arminius

МиГ-21
Як-52
К катастрофе самолета у меня нет информации.

----------


## Arminius

Теперь обход выставочными павильонами.

----------


## Arminius

и дальше...

----------


## Arminius

несколько двигатели

----------


## Arminius

Здесь имеется также прекрасная коллекция планеров.

----------


## Arminius

Посещение в музее техники в Берлине.
По-новому на выставке этих драконов...

----------


## Arminius

и Heinkel He-162
Обход вокруг самолета.

----------


## Arminius

Музей аэродрома Коттбуса
Реставрация МиГ-21 Ф-13 скоро закончена.

----------


## Arminius

Она выглядит не только хорошей, она также хорошо пахнет.

----------


## Arminius

...............

----------


## Arminius

An-2 реставрируется.

----------


## Arminius

Реставрация кабины МиГ-15 Ути началась. Это даст очень большую работу.

----------


## Arminius

К авиации принадлежат однако, не только вертолеты и самолеты.
Поэтому имеется в музее также наземная техника. смотреть.

----------


## Arminius

> .... отфотографировать кабины Су17,Миг-23/27?


Передняя кабина Миг-23 УБ.

----------


## Arminius

Кабина Миг-23 БН

----------


## Arminius

МиГ-23  МФ

----------


## Arminius

И теперь нашу драгоценность - МиГ-17 Ф.

----------


## babcia131

*Arminius*

за Фото :Biggrin: Ooooooooгромное Cпасибо
Bravo для людей, которые работают в восстановлении самолетов.
Bидно вставлено Pаботу и Cердце в том, что они делают.
Bravo Bravo Bravo

я прошу о еще фотографии. :Smile:

----------


## mig1003

ARMINIUS
Tакже oгромное Cпасибо за Фото.Y меня есть старый,неполный МиГ-21Ф-13,Чехословацкая 1003. Bы показал мне путь,как сделать реконструкцию.Ho это будет много работы,Я сейчас на стадии Поискa недостающих частей и производствa реплик.

----------


## Arminius

В кабине нашего Су-22 М4.

----------


## Arminius

МиГ-23БН этим "пасть" видевший.

----------


## Arminius

Левая сторона носовой части.

----------


## Arminius

Справа сторона носовой части.

----------


## Arminius

Также реставрация МиГ-21 Ф-13 продвигается вперед.
20 уже разозлены примерно 100 надписями.
Из любви к детали.

----------


## babcia131

Красивый самолет - красивая работа . :Tongue: 
Cпасибо за предыдущий  Фото.
  Я понимаю, что после реставрации Мы можем рассчитывать на красивый walkaround

----------


## Arminius

Музей аэродрома Коттбуса
Экспонат номер 41 прибыл
Год выпуска 1977
Zlin Z-42M

----------


## Arminius

Первый гость прибыл уже в подготовку к встрече военными автомобилями в нашем музее 14 и 15 июля 2012.

----------


## Arminius

Посещение в нашем музее историческими военными автомобилями.

----------


## Arminius

Это заманило также много посетителей в музей.

----------


## Arminius

Много посетителей использовали возможность для поездки с исторической армейской техникой на территории.

----------


## Arminius

Это было сообщением несколько другого вида из нашего музея аэродрома.

----------


## Arminius

Реставрация наших МиГ-21 Ф-13 - это почти одна бескрайняя история.
123 надписи и еще больше знаков и символов должны доставаться.
Мастер во время работы.
- Учеба планов
- наклеивают шаблонов
- Испытание краски у двери
- покрывают лаком надписи

----------


## Arminius

Удаление шаблонов и
рассматривают результата.

----------


## Arminius

Во время нашего семейного отпуска на Балтийском море я посетил аэродром Дамгартен.
Там была расположена 16.гиад и 773.иап ГСВГ.

----------


## Arminius

Сегодня только лишь немного зданий напоминают об этом времени.

----------


## Arminius

В 3 ангарах самолета и открытой территории музей техники.

----------


## Arminius

Союз техники музея собирает транспортные средства, которые использовались в восточном блоке.

----------


## Arminius

Я не видел такую обширную коллекцию по теме в еще никаком другом музее.

----------


## Arminius

Много транспортных средств еще готовые к выезду.
Посетители могут совместно ехать как гости.

----------


## Arminius

Только небольшая авиационная техника имеется в наличии.

----------


## Arminius

Для этого коллекция бронированной техники настолько обширнее.

----------


## Arminius

Также эта техника еще в большинстве случаев функционирует.

----------


## Arminius

Я ничего не нашел к истории использования аэродрома ГСВГ, к сожалению, в музее.
Это печально.
Итак мы снова покидаем музей.

----------


## Arminius

Музей аэродрома Коттбуса
rollout нашего МиГ-21Ф-13
И фотография состояния самолета при доставке.

----------


## FLOGGER

Arminius, большое спасибо вашим специалистам за прекрасную работу по восстановлению этого замечательного самолета! Желаю дальнейших успехов!
С уважением.
P.S. Пусть хоть у вас сохранится, раз на родине никак.

----------


## Arminius

Ми-2 покинул реставрационный цех.

----------


## Arminius

После работы можно позволять себе также пиво.

----------


## babcia131

Сколько надо выпить пива чтобы увидеть такие карлики ? :Cool:

----------


## Arminius

Без пива видят 3 карликов. С 20 пива это 6 карликов.

----------


## babcia131

> Без пива видят 3 карликов. .


Ой -это пожалуйста уже прекратить пить пиво :Biggrin: Ваше здоровье :Cool: 
Но работа в музее - эффекты - *Что-то красивое*

----------


## babcia131

Arminius
Извините, что тут я задаю этот вопрос.Hо как Эксперт Вы можете мне помочь :Smile: 
Или МиГ-21BIS  ГДР имеют возможность переносить контейнер SPS-141Je- или это просто
 музейные выставки ?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Eсли может двигаться -это было это бывшие адаптированные в процессе производства [ b CCCP ] или модернизированную b ГДР ?

----------


## Arminius

Там я должен опрашивать моих коллег. Ответ предоставляется.

----------


## Arminius

Музей аэродрома Коттбуса.
МиГ-17 и МиГ-21 дополнялись.

----------


## babcia131

> Там я должен опрашивать моих коллег. Ответ предоставляется.


Я буду очень благодарен.
Cамолеты Красивые :Rolleyes:

----------


## FLOGGER

Arminius, спасибо Вашим коллегам за то, что сумели сохранить и восстановить до такого состояния самолеты.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Музей аэродрома Коттбуса.
> МиГ-17 и МиГ-21 дополнялись.


Прекрасно! Спасибо!
Есть вопрос: самолеты хранятся на открытой стоянке; как музей будет обеспечивать их сохранность в таких условиях? Техника отреставрирована просто превосходно, но по воздействием погоды она очень быстро может потерять такой вид.

----------


## babcia131

Защищенные то, что является наиболее важным-кабины самолетов. B первую очередь перед солнце, дождь, пыль.
Возможно, в будущем будут легкиe структуры.

----------


## Arminius

Самолеты получают специальный, бесцветный, защитный лак. 
Однако, это стоит очень большого количества денег.
Теперь они проблескивают, однако, длительно защищены.

----------


## Arminius

> Arminius
> Извините, что тут я задаю этот вопрос.Hо как Эксперт Вы можете мне помочь
> Или МиГ-21BIS  ГДР имеют возможность переносить контейнер SPS-141Je- или это просто
>  музейные выставки ?
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Eсли может двигаться -это было это бывшие адаптированные в процессе производства [ b CCCP ] или модернизированную b ГДР ?


МиГ-21 бис (САУ) не имеют возможность переносить контейнер СПС-141. 
А МиГ-21 бис (Ласур) имеют возможность переносить контейнер СПС-141.
Модернизация МиГ-21 бис (Ласур) происходила в ГДР.

----------


## CRC

Это интересно, потому что в ЧССР и Польша  самолет c SPS-141 построен в авиации фронта. Для самолетов ПВО не было такого обновления.

----------


## babcia131

> МиГ-21 бис (САУ) не имеют возможность переносить контейнер СПС-141. 
> А МиГ-21 бис (Ласур) имеют возможность переносить контейнер СПС-141.
> Модернизация МиГ-21 бис (Ласур) происходила в ГДР.



*Arminius* Спасибо за Ваш ответ
 Я понимаю, что картина является ошибкой ?
 Потому что в музей SPS-141 смонтированный есть на 21бис САУ.

----------


## Arminius

> *Arminius* Спасибо за Ваш ответ
>  Я понимаю, что картина является ошибкой ?
>  Потому что в музей SPS-141 смонтированный есть на 21бис САУ.


Да. У нас никого нет МиГ-21 бис (Ласур).

----------


## babcia131

Спасибо.Все понял :Smile:

----------


## Arminius

> МиГ-21 бис (САУ) не имеют возможность переносить контейнер СПС-141. 
> А МиГ-21 бис (Ласур) имеют возможность переносить контейнер СПС-141.
> Модернизация МиГ-21 бис (Ласур) происходила в ГДР.


Реконструкция происходила в 1988 в ГДР.

----------


## Arminius

> Реставрация наших МиГ-21 Ф-13 - это почти одна бескрайняя история.
> 123 надписи и еще больше знаков и символов должны доставаться.
> Мастер во время работы.
> - Учеба планов
> - наклеивают шаблонов
> - Испытание краски у двери
> - покрывают лаком надписи



Музей аэродрома Коттбуса
На прошлой неделе наш главный реставратор внезапно умер.
Специально и человечно это очень большая потеря для нас.
Без него МиГ-17 и МиГ-21 Ф-13 стояли бы не в таком великолепии в музее.

----------


## An-Z

Печальная новость... мои соболезнования..

----------


## Д.Срибный

Очень жаль! Приношу соболезнования от имени всей редакции нашего сайта.

----------


## FLOGGER

Примите мои самые искренние соболезнвания.

----------


## babcia131

Cлова Соболезнования.
Xудожник переехал в  "Синие Эскадрилью"

----------


## Arminius

Я передал дальше ваше участие членам и союзу нашего музея.
От их имен и в мой собственному имени Большое спасибо за это.

----------


## Arminius

Я не нашел подходящую тему.
Итак я здесь показываю фотографии.
По-2, замеченный в выходные у нее 7th-Autumn Airshow в Shuttlewoth (Old Warden) в Англии.

----------


## babcia131

Оригинал или копия ? Прекрасный :Smile:

----------


## Arminius

Я думаю, это оригинал.

----------


## babcia131

Как говорят Pусские ? 


> "согнуться не ломаются"


 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Arminius

Сегодня выставка была в нашем музее модельным крестьянином. 18-ая выставка модельный крестьянин с существуют нашего музея (музей аэродрома Коттбуса).
Традиционно советские и русские самолеты у нас играют большую роль.

----------


## Arminius

Имелись однако, не только МиГ-самолеты.
В том числе были также много моделей из картона.
Также 40-летние Су-7-модели.

----------


## babcia131

В такие моменты bидно, что Mузей живой. :Wink:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо! Понравились МиГ-23ПД и Су-15УМ. Да и диорамы интересные. Молодцы!

----------


## Arminius

Вчера мы посетили вновь музей для техники и движения в Берлине.
Имеется снова и снова что новое, чтобы смотреть.

Спортивный самолет Udet U-10
Самолет битвы в использовании пассажира - Halberstadt CI.IV (1919-38)
Мелкий пассажирский самолет Focke-Wulf A16 (копия)
Планер "Meise (синицу)" и SG-28

----------


## Arminius

Junkers Ju-88, Ju-87
Me-110
Flettner

----------


## Arminius

МиГ-15 и Ф-86К

----------


## Arminius

Почтовый голубь с камерой аэрофотоснимка.

Ручные камеры для аэрофотосъемок, слева направо:

Камера Zeiss-Ikon, Дрезден, в 1925, для военных и гражданских аэрофотосъемок

Камера HK 12,5 / 7x9, Германия, в 1930, для серийных съемок к изготовлению военных географических карт

Камера Aero-Press, Linhof/Мюнхен, в 1975, использование при бундесвере

----------


## Arminius

Это было все для Сегодня.
Я желаю вам прекрасную неделю.

----------


## Arminius

Музей "мир полета" на аэродроме Альтенбург

----------


## babcia131

Arminius 
Есть возможно фото кабины 21CMT ?

----------


## Arminius

Из этого у меня нет фотографий.

----------


## Arminius

Теперь несколько фотографий из музея на аэродроме Финов. 
К сожалению, количество экспонатов становится все незначительнее и состояние экспонатов становится также не лучше.

----------


## Arminius

Я не знаю, почему у Ту-134 есть такая странная окраска.

----------


## Arminius

В субботу имелось мероприятие об авиаразведке, полетах SR-71 и "сопутствующие полеты" МиГ-25.
Профессор Агарев представлял еще раз книгу "В небе над Берлином" из 2012 года.
И он представлял новую книгу "На рубеже".
Книга сообщает о жизни пилота ппк. А.И. Холод. Он летал в том числе самолет МиГ-25 на аэродроме Финов.
Сегодняшний пенсионер А.И. Холод сообщал даже на форуме несколько эпизодов и отвечал на вопрос слушателей.

----------


## Arminius

Музей аэродрома Коттбуса. Теперь у нас есть также МиГ-29. Но только в масштабе 1: 8.

----------


## Arminius

1992 первая посадка МиГ-29А на аэродроме Коттбус.
В Коттбусе перевооружение на стандарт НАТО проводилось.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Музей аэродрома Коттбуса. Теперь у нас есть также МиГ-29. Но только в масштабе 1: 8.


Серьезная модель! Если не секрет, кто делал?

----------


## Arminius

Я не знаю это. Собственно, модель - это "найденный предмет".
Я думаю, был этим Олег Федоров.

----------


## Feniks

Здравствуйте!
Отправил Вам личное сообщение, не знаю дошло ли. Поэтому продублирую вопрос в Вашей теме.
Есть ли в Германии музей, где хранятся аэрофотоснимки, сделанные немецкими лётчиками, во время войны?
 Если есть, то где он находится? И возможно ли в него попасть?

----------


## Arminius

Все военные документы, команды, карты, фотографии и частично также личные скидки заархивированы.
Малейшие нужно находить в музеях.
Все находится в центральном армейском архиве.
Это армейский архив федерального архива и находится во Фрайбурге.
После регистрации это может использовать каждый в читальном зале во Фрайбурге.
Bundesarchiv - Freiburg im Breisgau
Можно осведомляться о нескольких составах также в интернете.
Однако, только узнают, что имеется в наличии и документ не получает в интернете.
Чтобы видеть документ, нужно путешествовать во Фрайбург.

----------


## Feniks

Подскажите, где можно узнать о потерях люфтваффе, за март 1945 года, над территорией Восточной Пруссии?

----------


## Arminius

В цифровом архиве фотодокументов заархивированы свыше 11 млн. картин, аэрофотоснимков и плакатов к немецкой истории.
Частично можно разыскивать после картин на интернет-странице.
Bundesarchiv - Picture database:

К потерям военной авиации в марте 1945 через Восточную Пруссию:
Нужно разведывать только, какие воинские части и единицы боролись в марте 1945 в Восточной Пруссии.
Это возможно в документах в армейском архиве.
http://www.argus.bundesarchiv.de/Bes...39D45625756971
Если знают воинские части тогда, можно изучать документы для этих войск в соответствующий период в армейском архиве.

Однако, я не занялся в армейском архиве этим.
Я разыскиваю во время моего отпуска в армейском архиве к истории после 1945.

----------


## Feniks

К великому сожалению, я не владею немецким языком! Не могли бы Вы, мне помочь?
Меня интересуют два Ю-52, сбитые 24.03.1945 года, над заливом Фриш-гаф, в Восточной Пруссии. Очень нужны подробности этого боя!
Знаю точно, что в том районе присутствовала JG51 "Molders".
А так же, нужны аэрофотоснимки Восточной Пруссии за 1945 год.

----------


## Arminius

Я в сентябре снова в армейском архиве во Фрайбурге.
Я буду пытаться получать некоторую информацию.

----------


## Feniks

Очень не скоро конечно, но я буду очень Вам признателен за любую информацию!
Меня особенно интересуют, аэрофотоснимки за период январь-апрель 1945 года, сделанные над территорией Восточной Пруссии. Если конечно такие существуют.

----------


## Arminius

Самое новое приобретение в музее на аэродроме Коттбус....

----------


## Arminius

.... если  Су-22М4.

----------


## Arminius

У нас есть уже  Су-22М4,...

----------


## Arminius

..., но она была применена у летчиков морской авиации ННА-ГДР .

----------


## Arminius

После конца ГДР самолет при Оружие-технической службе бундесвера (в Манхинге) применялся.

----------


## Arminius

Особенный в этом самолете....

----------


## Arminius

... то, что еще все оригинальные надписи предприятия-изготовителя имеются в наличии.

----------


## Arminius

Поэтому я сделал очень много фотографий.

----------


## Arminius

В несколько тесных мест самолета....

----------


## Arminius

... если я послал даже мышь с камерой.

----------


## Arminius

...............................

----------


## Arminius

Теперь конец, однако, этого!

----------


## FLOGGER

*Arminius*, большое спасибо за интересные фото. Судя по аккуратно отсоединенным трубопроводам, самолет находится в хорошем состоянии. Думаю, после восстановления он будет выглядеть как новый.
P.S.Скажите, это только у меня такой фокус: кликаешь одно фото, а открывается другое?  В чем тут дело?

----------


## An-Z

Собираемся с группой любителей авиации посетить 17.06 музей в Коттбусе. Очень хотелось бы получить возможность заглянуть в кабины самолетов для фотографирования. Было бы интересно взглянуть на цех восстановления самолетов и познакомиться с немецкими коллегами.

----------


## babcia131

Желаю вам удачной путешествие. :Smile: 
Я буду ждать на фото кабины МиГ-21. :Biggrin:

----------


## An-Z

Спасибо! Я бы там отснял все что позволят))

----------


## Arminius

> Собираемся с группой любителей авиации посетить 17.06 музей в Коттбусе. Очень хотелось бы получить возможность заглянуть в кабины самолетов для фотографирования. Было бы интересно взглянуть на цех восстановления самолетов и познакомиться с немецкими коллегами.


Вы долгожданны у нас.
Мы откроем самолеты и вертолетов.
Естественно, вы могли бы в реставрационную область.

----------


## Arminius

День технического обслуживания в музее.

----------


## Arminius

.............

----------


## Arminius

Су-22 М4 "365"

----------


## Arminius

Су-22 М4 "706",  морской авиации

----------


## Arminius

Эти куски прибывают когда-нибудь также на выставку.

----------


## An-Z

> Вы долгожданны у нас.
> Мы откроем самолеты и вертолетов.
> Естественно, вы могли бы в реставрационную область.


Отлично! Огромное спасибо! До встречи!

----------


## babcia131

Arminius
Красивая коллекция, и много хорошей работы  :Wink:

----------


## Fencer

Arminius,
спасибо за фотографии.

----------


## FLOGGER

Arminius, спасибо за фото. Поражает отличное состояние техники и тщательный, аккуратный уход за ней.

----------


## Arminius

По-новому в музее в Коттбусе.

----------


## babcia131

Как говорят у нас " Сердце радуется и смеется глаза" :Smile: И это никого не смущает,что это постсоветское оборудование.

----------


## Arminius

Музей аэродрома Коттбуса
Взгляд в нашем Як-11.

----------


## Arminius

Задняя кабина самолета.

----------


## Arminius

Передняя кабина самолета.

----------


## Fencer

Музей Люфтваффе Luftwaffemuseum, Berlin-Gatow, Germany
Luftwaffenmuseum (Militarhistorisches Museum), Gatow, Berlin, Germany
Luftwaffenmuseum, Berlin-Gatow, Germany
Auto- und Technik Museum Sinsheim & Technik-Museum Speyer, Germany
Flugausstellung Museum, Hermeskeil, Germany

----------


## Arminius

https://www.flugplatzmuseumcottbus.de

----------

